# Specialized slim shims for brifters.



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

Will specializes slim shims (for small hands) which are compatable with ultergra STI 9 6600 speed levers work with triple crankset. Thanks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I really can't give you an exact answer, having only used them with 6500 triple shifters, BUT

The slim shims are for specific shifters, so if you get the ones for 6600 shifters, they will work with them, period.

They do not in any way impact the shifting motion. All they do is slant the levers inward toward the bars. The shifting motion remains the same. The braking motion is potentially shortened a little, but it won't affect shifting.

I base this on my 6500 triple shifters. I love the slim shims, they work exactly as described and look "OEM" - nobody has ever noticed them or asked about them - they just don't appear to be an add on at all.

I recommend them to anyone who needs to bring the levers inward due to small hands, preferred position of the shifters on the handlebars, or both.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

by the way, like someone replied in the other thread you started on the same subject, 6600 is 10 speed, not 9. 6500 is 9 speed.

Make sure you get the right slim shims for your shifters, whatever number they are. They aren't interchangable.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I've used them for several years on my 6603 shifters, they work great!...


----------

